# Il Real rivuole Theo. Pronta l'offerta.



## admin (15 Ottobre 2020)

Secondo quanto riportato da Don Balon, Zidane rivorrebbe Theo Hernandez al Real Madrid. Il tecnico è rimasto molto colpito dai progressi del terzino. Pronta l'offerta: il cartellino di Brahim Diaz più un conguaglio.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Don Balon, Zidane rivorrebbe Theo Hernandez al Real Madrid. Il tecnico è rimasto molto colpito dai progressi del terzino. Pronta l'offerta: il cartellino di Brahim Diaz più un conguaglio.



Presumo che questa sia l'offerta per la maglietta firmata, quindi va bene.


----------



## Albijol (15 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Don Balon, Zidane rivorrebbe Theo Hernandez al Real Madrid. Il tecnico è rimasto molto colpito dai progressi del terzino. Pronta l'offerta: il cartellino di Brahim Diaz più un conguaglio.



facciamo 100 milioni


----------



## Andris (15 Ottobre 2020)

AHAHAHAH 

le offerte stile juve


----------



## mark (15 Ottobre 2020)

Se il conguaglio è di almeno 50 milioni allora se ne può pensare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Don Balon, Zidane rivorrebbe Theo Hernandez al Real Madrid. Il tecnico è rimasto molto colpito dai progressi del terzino. Pronta l'offerta: il cartellino di Brahim Diaz più un conguaglio.



Buhaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha



mark ha scritto:


> Se il conguaglio è di almeno 50 milioni allora se ne può pensare.



Facciamo 60: la Dopatalanta ha appena venduto un carneade sconosciuto con tre partite tra i professionisti, e l’ha venduto in Inghilterra a 30 milioni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Ottobre 2020)

70 milioni più Diaz MINIMO.


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Ottobre 2020)

Con i prezzi del mercato di oggi non può valere meno di 50 milioni.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Ottobre 2020)

80 mln piu' Vinicius e forse vi riceviamo a Casa Milan.


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Ottobre 2020)

50 + Diaz e Odegaard


----------



## kipstar (15 Ottobre 2020)

ma anche no....


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Ottobre 2020)

non è in vendita


----------



## enigmistic02 (15 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Don Balon, Zidane rivorrebbe Theo Hernandez al Real Madrid. Il tecnico è rimasto molto colpito dai progressi del terzino. Pronta l'offerta: il cartellino di Brahim Diaz più un conguaglio.



Furbi, così oltre al danno di levarci uno dei nostri veri top, ci rifilerebbero persino il pacco spacciato per talento.


----------



## _ET_ (15 Ottobre 2020)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> 50 + Diaz e Odegaard



Se fossero 20+ Diaz e Odegaard? all'in sull'attaccante.Forte e futuribile?Haland!mi accontento di pure di Dalot sulla sinistra.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Ottobre 2020)

direi 100 + Marcelo in prestito con stipendio a metà


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Don Balon, Zidane rivorrebbe Theo Hernandez al Real Madrid. Il tecnico è rimasto molto colpito dai progressi del terzino. Pronta l'offerta: il cartellino di Brahim Diaz più un conguaglio.



L'amico Florentino pensa ci sia ancora il suo compagno di merende con cui trattare.


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Ottobre 2020)

_ET_ ha scritto:


> Se fossero 20+ Diaz e Odegaard? all'in sull'attaccante.Forte e futuribile?Haland!mi accontento di pure di Dalot sulla sinistra.



Magari


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Ottobre 2020)

ma poi diaz neanche ci vuole venire da noi...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Don Balon, Zidane rivorrebbe Theo Hernandez al Real Madrid. Il tecnico è rimasto molto colpito dai progressi del terzino. Pronta l'offerta: il cartellino di Brahim Diaz più un conguaglio.


Si tengano pure Diaz. Theo sta bene al Milan.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Ottobre 2020)

_ET_ ha scritto:


> Se fossero 20+ Diaz e Odegaard? all'in sull'attaccante.Forte e futuribile?Haland!mi accontento di pure di Dalot sulla sinistra.


Diaz è un giocatore difficile da inquadrare, stiamo parlando di una incognita. Se vogliono Theo devono mettere sul piatto denaro e giocatori di ben altro talento, tipo Vinicius.


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2020)

60M e poi ci sediamo al tavolo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Ottobre 2020)

100 bombe minimo.


----------



## Nevergiveup (16 Ottobre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non è in vendita



Esatto...non oggi quantomeno. Dobbiamo tornare a vendere i giocatori al momento giusto...come fatto con Sheva e Kakà, a 27-8-9 anni all'apice della carriera anticipando la parabola discendente.


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Don Balon, Zidane rivorrebbe Theo Hernandez al Real Madrid. Il tecnico è rimasto molto colpito dai progressi del terzino. Pronta l'offerta: il cartellino di Brahim Diaz più un conguaglio.



Molto improbabile. 

A mio umile parere Hernandez deve crescere ancora molto a livello difensivo per essere titolare in una grande squadra.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Ottobre 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Se il conguaglio è di almeno 50 milioni allora se ne può pensare.



100 milioni senza Diaz.

Theo è un giocatore unico, vale come una punta top in questo momento storico, di Diaz ce ne sono tanti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Nessuno si chiede come mai l’Atalanta riesca a vendere dei nessuno che hanno fatto letteralmente tre partite di numero a 30 milioni mentre a noi se andrà bene ci offriranno Diaz (che al momento è un giocatorino da meno di 20 milioni, in futuro non si sa) + 20 milioni se va bene per Theo (cioè un totale di 40 milioni)?

Chiedetevelo.

Qui è tutta una questione di potere politico ragazzi, e il Milan in questo senso è stato estromesso, detronizzato.

Cominciatevi a chiedervi il perché salvo rari casi noi dobbiamo sempre pagare tutti i giocatori a cifre considerevoli mentre per i nostri offrono due casse di Ceres. A noi le offerte salva bilancio, che ti fanno respirare, non arrivano mai, da nessuno. Qualcuno si chieda il perché.

Risale tutto a quanto ci è stato fatto da Berlusconi, con l’apice della farsa del closing 2017. Ci ha distrutti, privati di qualsiasi valore tecnico ed economico, ha portato una squadra che nel 2005 era terza nella classifica dei fatturati, pochissimo distante da United e Real Madrid, a fatturare quanto uno Schalke04 qualsiasi e poi, per completare l’opera, il closing, col quale ha fatto rientro di capitali, cosa che sanno ormai tutti (ma non è provabile, purtroppo), distruggendoci del tutto.

E attenzione, adesso siamo in ripresa tecnicamente, ma a livello politico, di potere, contiamo meno dell’Atalanta di Percassi, che ha saputo slinguare gli ani giusti.


----------

